# *urgent* Plz suggest a book on JAVA



## mayanks_098 (Mar 18, 2009)

Our Priyam Malhotra is in need of *URGENT HELP*.
He has a JAVA exam tomorrow and hasnt studied a bit till now.

Can you guys help in finding an ebook that covers these topics?


summarize basics of java, OOP, classes, objects Bluej basics
histroy of java
javascript basics
and basic javascript programming

Any help would be appreciated


----------



## malhotra.priyam (Mar 18, 2009)

Thanx mayank nd plz reply back ny help will b really gr8


----------



## shaunak (Mar 19, 2009)

Java 2, Fourth Edition. Herbert S.

Best of luck!


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Mar 19, 2009)

Herbert Schildt's book is massive, its called Java 2: A Complete Reference. Try reading it, but I found it impossible to glean any knowledge from it.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Mar 22, 2009)

Java exam includes JavaScript? Weird.


----------



## krates (Mar 23, 2009)

^^ +1


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 23, 2009)

^^^ +2 

Also what's the point of learning Java in a day? I understand that the guy has an exam and has to score. But thinking of it as a future perspective indeed you cannot learn to apply the Java in a day. You may learn the semantics but no more.


----------



## kik6kik6 (Apr 27, 2009)

*Wholesale LOT 10 PCS NFL JERSEYS $250*

Wholesale LOT 20 PCS NEW ERA HATS $180  
Wholesale LOT 10 PCS LACOSTE SHIRTS $150 
Wholesale LOT 10 PCS POLO SHIRTS $190  
Wholesale LOT 10 PCS NFL JERSEYS $250  
Wholesale LOT 10 PCS JORDAN SHOES $400  
ALL FREE SHIPPING 

*Please visit our website **www.6kicks.com*

Buy brand name products for cheap. wholesale clothing, wholesale handbags, wholesale apparel, wholesale shoes, wholesale sunglasses,wholesale electronics, wholesale jewelry, wholesale t shirts. wholesale purses.


----------



## Pragadheesh (Apr 27, 2009)

try thinking in java. i found it really good.


----------



## channabasanna (Apr 27, 2009)

If only for Exam, then you can also try this The Java Handbook, by Patrick Naughton. I used this book when we had Java in our 7th Semester Engg Subjects.

For Exams to prepare in a day or so this will be a good book.


----------

